# fglrx - kernel panic when starting X

## ne0_2k

Hi , i have an ati radeon 9550 , using the latest ~x86 ati-drivers.

also using the 2.16.5-r1 gentoo sources kernel

only option i have in xorg.conf in the "Device" section is 

```

"useInternalAGPGART" "no"

```

i have agpgart , and nvidia-agp compiled into the kernel (not as modules) and i have fglrx load on boot (in modules.autoload..)

when i try to start X i get a kernel panic with a couple of lines ending with: [fglrx]

does anyone know what the problem is ?

----------

## loki99

The exact error message would be very useful. Is there anyway you could post it?

BTW: Are you aware of this wonderful ati-howto? It always helped me to solve my ati troubles.   :Wink: 

----------

## ne0_2k

tried recompiling the kernel , unmerging and emerging ati-drivers again. still get the kernel panic.

didn't notice any errors from dmesg. fglrx seems to load fine.

i have some lines from the kernel panic messege i get (hope they are the relevant ones):

```

Process udev_run_hotplu (..)

```

and

```

..

[<e0a37eb3>] irq_handler_dispatch+0x73/0x1c0 [fglrx]

[<e0a1cf10>] ke_irq_handler_wrap+0x20/0x30 [fglrx]

..

```

update: tried using new 2.6.16-r1 kernel. still get kernel panic

----------

## mattjgalloway

Did you solve this problem?

----------

## NanoCosm

...Same problem here... Any solutions?

----------

## ne0_2k

nope. my solution was to use the opensource drivers.. 

if any of you guys find a way please let me know.

----------

## [myrddin]

Hi,

I had the same problem and didn't find a solution until i switched to gcc 4.1. Now everything works fine.

I know this is a bit heavy, but the switch to gcc 4.1 was easy and i need good 3d accel.

----------

## ne0_2k

you think thats the problem ? what card do you have ?

and can you please explain the steps that need to be done if i want to upgrade my gcc also

(btw its hard masked is it wise to do so now ?)

thanks

----------

## [myrddin]

I think, that this was my problem ( perhaps you can also try with older kernels ( pre 2.6.15 ) and  an older ati-driver version )

I have an x300 with pci-express, which means its hard to compare with yours.

Gcc 4.1 runs stable for me but you have to recompile your entire system ( search gentoo-wiki.com for howtos ).

I added  ~sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0 to /etc/portage/package.unmask and if you don't use ~x86 add sys-libs/glibc-2.4 ~x86 to /etc/portage/package.keywords . Then compile gcc 4.1 with emerge -uavD gcc, switch to gcc 4.1 with gcc-config and do a emerge -e world. If you think this is complicated please search for another solution ( perhaps use the opensource ati drivers with dri, which gets better and better).

----------

## ne0_2k

thanks for the answer. 

i don't think its a complicated process however it probably is pretty time consuming and since i'm not even sure it will solve the problem for me and i don't really feel like getting frustrated again with my attempts getting it to work i guess i'll stick with the opensource drivers for now.

----------

